# Hidden Gems?



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

The title of this post could imply secret fishing places. But, that is not my intent. Next to the good fishing I find while out on my trips, I enjoy finding the small out of the way places that still serve the good "home cooking" types of food that many of us enjoy. It boosts the morale and gives me strength for the next round of fishing. I feel that these places can be shared without hurting the resource. The other day I was returning form a "great" fishing trip and stopped at the Parowan Cafe. We found the food very good, alot of it and reasonably priced. I am hoping others might like to share places like this that they have found.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

panguitch - the smokehouse
tropic - the hungry coyote
antimony - the mercantile
fillmore - larrys... hes my uncle, have to plug
cedar city - pancho and leftys, st george the same, also up the canyon from cedar, the stage stop.
salina - moms
fairview - horseshoe inn
price - cant remember the name, little private club/steakhouse on main.
ephraim - the snow dragon
green river - rays tavern
koosharem - the koosharem cafe
bicknell - there is a high class yuppie place there, hated it. like el diablo or some such crap, 15 buck a plate chicken el crapola.
logan - el sol, juniper before it burned down.
clarkston - the train stop... its called something else...
elko - the star. best steak i have ever had bar none, no matter price in whatever restaraunt you want... best ever.
winnemucca - the martin house
richfield - the topsfield... gone under. the chef went to the joint on the south of town.
huntsville - the shootin star - best burger ever. youll have the **** thing our way or not at all. burger with bacon with brats with all kids of heart killin stuff.

have to think about some more


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

heber city - chics cafe on mainstreet, especially for breakfast
battle mountain - donnas diner, 120 kinds of burgers and every kind of pie.
layton - sills cafe till uta takes it out.
wanship and morgan, spring chicken inn
morgan - the burger joint near the golf course
taggart - the taggart inn
duchesne - absolutely nothing
roosevelt - next to nothing... the one steak house on main is passable.
vernal... so so on about everything.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

you have a lot on the list but you forgot the Walkers in Fairview :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> duchesne - absolutely nothing.


This is pretty much true, but years ago when Chuck and Mary were running the Wells Club they had the best ribeye on the planet!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I like a lot of the places mentioned above but would like to include Stephs in morgan and Gators in Randolph.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

The best thing about any of these places is that they are local owned and operated.
Your money stays right there in that town to be passed around from person to person and it really "rachet's" up the economy of those little towns.
The other thing I like is that if you don't like something about the food, you can complain and something will be done. Your probably talking to an owner or one of their kids, not some kid who could care less if you like your food for the "less than minimum wage" they are making.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

One of my brothers and mine favorite places for a late morning snack was Family Tree Restaurant in Santaquin. You can never go wrong with their scones there, and it used to be that the scone itself was the meal. That thing would fill you up all by itself.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

double roger on the wells club years ago. and on gators. the one in price also may be the wells club, owned by glen wells. also there is a mexican joint in evanston... i think the name is la fiesta... pretty good. will need to try stephs in morgan, havent even heard of that one. also bowery haven on fish lake is good, chili in late fall.... the rest of you, serious, i would love to know of any others tucked away...

and... serious on the steaks at the star in elko. i have had steaks from the timbermine, ruby river, outback, the 13th floor and every other great steak house... the star is by far the best. a butteryfly fillet is about 2 inches thick and 6 to 8 inches wide, with fresh chunks of garlic and cut with a fork. i once ordered a sirloin there (got there late) and they brought me 2, each were about 10 to 14 ounces... i said i only ordered one and they said, we were the last ones in, ran out of sirloins except these 2 and both were below their standards for size, so the brought em both... wow. ray had a t bone there once that looked like a roast, that thing had to be 30+ounces. he didnt eat at all the next day.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

couple more: everyone knows that bear lake raspberry shakes are great... try the high mountain drug on mainstreet kamas for raspberry shakes... really great. not the sicky sweet raspberry jam crap, but these are real berry shakes. also, the new diner in oakley is good. especially breakfast if they are still serving it... business was kind of iffy in the morning there so maybe not.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I can never make a trip down to the through Loa with out stopping at Maria's Grill they have killer burgers  there is also a place in town can't remember the name it's only open 3 days a week or so best breakfast EVER  I think it's called the country cafe


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Gateway Grill in Kamas has awesome breakfast for a killer price


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks a bunch guys and especially Wilford for bringing it up. I think this would be a wonderful topic for ea. state to do. :!: :!: :!: Wilford, do you mind if I hijack you post for other states forums so maybe they could jump on the band wagon???  For me, it would be great to see this kind of info. for Idaho, Colo. and New Mexico since those are my most usual travel routes. For example, I do a lot of fishing in S.E. Idaho and the Wyo. side of the Gorge and travel to relatives in the other areas mentioned. I'm cheap, love good quantities of food with reasonable quality. Sorry about the cheap comment but us old folks pinch pennies so we can go fishun.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

OK. Leaky. Ask and you'll receive:

Idaho - 
Arco - Sandwich shop - best sandys in the country
Challis - Village Inn - order the finger steaks - a local favorite
Challis - Spud Nut donuts at the Bowling Alley.

New Mexico - 
Socorro - Socorro Springs Brew Pub - best joint in all of New Mexico bar none.

Colorado - 
Steamboat - Little BBQ joint a block south of the main drag - old place with lots of dead things on the wall - a place where come fall, you'll be out of place without some camo somewhere.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> OK. Leaky. Ask and you'll receive:
> 
> Idaho -
> Arco - Sandwich shop - best sandys in the country
> ...


and if you are in Steamboat you *Better* hit the Yampa and Fryingpan rivers while you are there :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> I can never make a trip down to the through Loa with out stopping at Maria's Grill they have killer burgers  there is also a place in town can't remember the name it's only open 3 days a week or so best breakfast EVER  I think it's called the country cafe


+1 best shakes ever!

Marysvale-Hoovers 
Flaming Gorge-The lodge a gorge burger


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> FishMogul said:
> 
> 
> > I can never make a trip down to the through Loa with out stopping at Maria's Grill they have killer burgers  there is also a place in town can't remember the name it's only open 3 days a week or so best breakfast EVER  I think it's called the country cafe
> ...


I didn't know there was a hooters in Marysvale :shock: oh wait you said hoovers :lol: yeah those shakes at Maria's are way good..


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

im originally from richfield and we never ate at hoovers cause all hoovers suck. that was what everyone always kidded about, but we never ate there.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

there was also the little cafe in elsinore... fergs as i remember... the sign said
"eat at fergs and get gas". never ate there either.


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

Guys,
I am grateful for the "new places" that I have to look forward too. I have always liked finding a special place to eat, not quite as much as a new fishing hole. What ever use this will serve for others is great by me.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Kingfisher said:
> 
> 
> > duchesne - absolutely nothing.
> ...


For real? I haven't tried anything but their "San Francisco burger" (swiss, ranch dressing, bacon, etc. on sour dough) and it is off the meat rack. So good. Their fries are huge potato madness. mix up some fry sauce and you're set. I stop by there everytime i'm out there around dinner time. Anyone been there?


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

PS...GREAT thread! I'm gonna have to put these in my phone so if I pass through these places I'll know. Thanks ya'll.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

The name of the place slips my mind at the moment but that little burger joint in Kamas right as you start up the Mirror Lake highway has some dang good food. The family always stops there either on our way in or out, sometimes both. The sign inside says "If your in a hurry, don't bother ordering cuz we make our food fresh as ordered." or something like that.


----------



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

i saw someone mention that "new" diner in oakley, anyone else been there?


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

The place you are referring to in Kamas is Dicks Drive in. At least that's what I always knew it as. I remember as a kid they would do a different flavor of ice cream each day and after a day of fishing in the uintah's we would stop there and get burgers and an ice cream cone. My favorite flavor they did was pink champagne ice cream. I loved that stuff.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

new place - the stockmans on main in manti. used to be something else and was mediocre. tonight had a salad that was like a whole bag of greens and stuff, scone, nice steak for an old man who likes about an 8 ouncer now, excellent mashed taters and passable veggies. lots to eat, decent price.

dicks in kamas has been sold to someone else i heard, hope it remains decent.


----------

